# Got in on H1B



## Jim28 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi

Today I have been approved for my H1B Visa down at the US Embassy, despite worrying for month about my criminal record.

I employed an attorney (who was less than useless) and he told me to compile a shed load of paperwork which the Embassy didn't even look at. He charged me a fortune and wasn't helpful at all - I did most of the research online. 

All you need is your DS-156/DS-156 two passport photos (they are quite particular about these), your I-797 form and your police record with any supporting documents (Memorandum of Conviction if it states 'No Live Trace').

They asked me a few questions about what I was doing and where I was going and that was it - approved. 

My convictions were for DUI, taking without consent and driving with no insurance (all at the same time). These happened when I was 19 and a foolish young lad.

Cheers

Jim


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Thanks for the report. Congratulations!


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

Although you feel it was a waste of time and money, I think he was preparing you for the worst. Frankly ,it all depends on the officer interviewing you and could go either way....there have been times when I have had my passport and other docs handled in a disrespectful way (not on the ground but the attitude of the officer) and the key is to keep your cool and go through the process (this was when I was travelling to other countries for work). So my point is, consider yourself fortunate that the officer didnt interrogate you ...sometimes it can be real bad!

Good Luck and have a pleasant stay!


----------

